# Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007



## cozmo (2. Dezember 2007)

moin moin liebe forumsgemeinde.
 der monat dezember hat begonnen und somit auch ein neuer monat der meerforellenfischerei.

viel glück und tight lines:vik:


----------



## Malte (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Dann fang ich mal an! 

Ich war gestern Nachmittag für 2 Stunden in Bockholmwik 
und konnte nach ner viertel Stunde eine braune Mefo von ca. 45 cm auf rot/schwarzen Blinker erwischen.
Danach war jedoch tote Hose und es rührte sich nix mehr.

Gruß Malte


----------



## Malte (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

und ich lege nach

Ich war heute wieder in Bockholmwik und hatte zwischen 15.00h und 17.15h zwei Austeiger und eine braune 60er.
Köder war ein Filur, einmal in weiß/grün und zweimal in gelb/rot.

Gruß Malte


----------



## xfishbonex (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

hallo leute ich war gestern los an der neustädter küste ich hatte drei dorsche einer davon 50 cm 
kuckst du hier :g http://www.siteupload.de/p577971-Bild003jpg.html :g
ein anderer der neben mir stande hatte eine 70 cm mefo die gefärbt war und der hammer war er hat sie mitgenommen :vund meinte zu mir das ist ein lachs den er da hatte :cso ein a****und dann ist er schnell abgehauen lg andre


----------



## Malte (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Schweinerei!!! 
Ob Lachs oder Mefo, ist doch beides geschont 


|gr:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo leute ich war gestern los an der neustädter küste ich hatte drei dorsche einer davon 50 cm
> kuckst du hier :g http://www.siteupload.de/p577971-Bild003jpg.html :g
> ein anderer der neben mir stande hatte eine 70 cm mefo die gefärbt war und der hammer war er hat sie mitgenommen :vund meinte zu mir das ist ein lachs den er da hatte :cso ein a****und dann ist er schnell abgehauen lg andre


 
wwir hatten uns ja schon telefonisch über diesen "laufenden Kormoran" unterhalten der gefärbte fische abknüppelt #d
naja, assy´s gibt es immer wieder, wenigstens hast du noch drei leo´s verhaften können...
mal sehen vielleicht schaffen wir das ja demnächst mal zusammen los zu ziehen..

grüße

mirco


----------



## xfishbonex (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*



Boot angler schrieb:


> wwir hatten uns ja schon telefonisch über diesen "laufenden Kormoran" unterhalten der gefärbte fische abknüppelt #d
> naja, assy´s gibt es immer wieder, wenigstens hast du noch drei leo´s verhaften können...
> mal sehen vielleicht schaffen wir das ja demnächst mal zusammen los zu ziehen..
> 
> ...


 hallo mirco 
klar legen wir mal los zusammen habe ich auch richtig bock drauf lg andre


----------



## dat_geit (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Den Typen hätte ich was an den ........

und dann auch gleich die Blauen gerufen, damit der ne saftige Geldstrafe bekommt.

Was es dann gewesen wäre, für das er dann bezahlt hätte, würde sicherlich von Amtswegen ermittelt worden werden. 

Solchen Typen wünsch ich die Pest an den Hals.

Petri Andre

Im Hafen gestern lief es Sch*****


----------



## ich fang dich (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Schweinerei!

dem Typen hätt ich gegeben!

der soll an einer der Gräten der MeFo erbärmlich ersticken...

Idioten gibts...


----------



## Meerforellenfan (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Moin, war heute mit Freund in der Lübecker Bucht unterwegs und konnten 4 Mefos verhaften. Hatten aber bestimmt noch um die 8 Bisse.
Das etwas wärmere Wetter scheint sie doch etwas lebhafter zu machen.
Von Blinker über Wobbler bis Fliege war alles dabei worauf sie gebissen haben.
Fotos gibts leider keine war mir etwas zu feucht fürs Handy am Wasser.
Achso......alles Blanke Fische versteht sich .


----------



## Fynn_sh (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*



ich fang dich schrieb:


> Schweinerei!
> 
> dem Typen hätt ich gegeben!
> 
> ...



Oh ja!
Dem nächsten, der eine MeFo entnimmt, werde ich auch ein paar aufs Maul hauen!

Man kanns auch übertreiben....

edit: selbstverständlich weiß ich, dass braune MeFos zur Zeit geschont sind und kann eure Aufregung auch ein wenig verstehen.
Jedoch finde ich die ganzen Aussagen ein wenig übertrieben...
Wer jetzt denkt, ich nehme braune Fische mit, da liegt ihr völlig daneben! Auch nicht außerhalb der Schonzeit.
Trotzdem finde ich es ein wenig heftig jemandem zu wünschen zu verrecken u.ä....


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Oh ja!
> Dem nächsten, der eine MeFo entnimmt, werde ich auch ein paar aufs Maul hauen!
> 
> Man kanns auch übertreiben....
> ...


 
RICHTIG, ABER auch mit ironie ect kann man es übertreiben, DENK MAL DRÜBER NACH...

und jetzt bitte wieder weg vom |offtopic und hin zu schönen fängen (aber BITTE blank!!

grüße

mirco


----------



## Freelander (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Oh ja!
> Dem nächsten, der eine MeFo entnimmt, werde ich auch ein paar aufs Maul hauen!
> 
> Man kanns auch übertreiben....
> ...


 

Moin,
Haste recht! Verrecken soll er auch nicht|znaika:,aber wenigstens beim Strand verlassen sich ordentlich aufe Fresse legen und sich die Rute zerbrechen.

Entschuldigt bitte meine Wortwahl aber das mußte ich einfach mal loswerden.
Ich gebe mir die größte Mühe eine Braune heil abzuhaken und schwimmen zu lassen und irgend son Typ macht dann alles wieder zu nichte.
Wenn man da nicht am eigenen Ast sägt dann weiß ich nicht weiter,genauso schlimm wie untermaßige abzuknüppeln.


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Moin moin, 

habe mich gestern trotz des Schietwetters mal wieder aufgemacht. Hat sich gelohnt. 

Wann: 07.12.07 von 08.00 - 11.30
Wo: Kieler Förde
Köder: Blinker 25 + 38g
Fang: 3 Leos 45 -55 cm, 1 Mefo 45 cm
Wind: SW 5 -6

Da aufgrund des Windes und der Brandung Watangeln nicht gut möglich war, habe ich es im tieferen Wasser gezielt auf Dorsch probiert. Als der Wind dann wie genau vorhergesagt zwischen 10.00 u. 12.00 Uhr deutlich abflaute und die Sonne sogar für ein paar Minuten rauskam, habe ich es nochmal auf Mefo probiert. Innerhalb einer Stunde konnte ich eine verhaften, eine etwa gleichgroße hat sich kurz vorm Kescher mit einem Sprung verabschiedet.
Um 11.30 Uhr frischte es wieder auf und es wurde nass und ungemütlich. 
Bin gestern mal so richtig schön durchgepustet worden und auch mal ne Welle übern Kopf bekommen - es war einfach herrlich!

TL Andreas


----------



## mefohunter84 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

@ Bluefish&Seatrout, #h

Glückwunsch zu deinem Fang. #6  Und "fast" noch besser fand ich deine Wortwahl bezüglich deines Wohlbefinden beim durchgepustet werden und der Welle über den Kopf! |supergri  Genau so soll`s sein. Den Tag genießen und als i-Tüpfelchen eventuell auch noch was fangen! #6
Weiterhin dir viel "Petri Heil"! #6

Bezüglich der Entnahme von (geschonten) Meerforellen. Manchmal trifft es halt auch die Richtigen! 
So habe ich am vergangenen Samstag (01.12.) mit Jörg eine Küstentour in der Wismarer Bucht unternommen. Wir sahen, daß 2 Angler eine Meerforelle bekamen. Wir konnten aber nicht erkennen, ob sie diese auch wieder zurück gesetzt hatten. (Meerforellenschonzeit generell in M-V bis 15.12.)
Vorgestern habe ich erfahren, daß die Angler kontrolliert wurden und eine Anzeige bekommen haben! |rolleyes
So ist`s halt manchmal. |rolleyes  Leo`s konnten wir leider an dem Tag keine bekommen (auch keine Meefos )!


----------



## xfishbonex (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> @ Bluefish&Seatrout, #h
> 
> Glückwunsch zu deinem Fang. #6 Und "fast" noch besser fand ich deine Wortwahl bezüglich deines Wohlbefinden beim durchgepustet werden und der Welle über den Kopf! |supergri Genau so soll`s sein. Den Tag genießen und als i-Tüpfelchen eventuell auch noch was fangen! #6
> Weiterhin dir viel "Petri Heil"! #6
> ...


hallo denn will ich doch hoffen das die eine dicke strafe bekommen lg andre


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

@Bluefish&Seatrout
Kannst Du mir mal ganz kurz den Namen des Blanks oder Herstellers der Rute auf Posting 14 linkes Bild sagen? |wavey:
suche im Moment Varianten von weinroten/braunroten Blanks.


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @Bluefish&Seatrout
> Kannst Du mir mal ganz kurz den Namen des Blanks oder Herstellers der Rute auf Posting 14 linkes Bild sagen? |wavey:
> suche im Moment Varianten von weinroten/braunroten Blanks.


 

Ist ne Shimano Antares 3,30 H.

Bei der Gelegenheit werd ich auch gleich mal meine Erfahrung zu der Rute kundtun. 
Also gerade für Dorsche ist die Rute ideal, vor allem wenn die Ködergewichte etwas größer sind. (So ab 25 g aufwärts)

Geht auch gut zum Spinnfischen auf Mefo. Allerdings sollten die Blinker über 20 g schwer sein, sonst fehlt das "Feeling" 
Im Drill mit geflochtener ist sie allerdings verdammt "hart". Ich befürchte fast das meine hohe Aussteigerquote bei Mefos in letzter Zeit darauf zurückzuführen ist.;+
Ansonsten verwende ich mit leichteren Ködern die Balzer Seatrout MX 9. Die ist im Drill super, aber mit einem 25 g Snaps geht sie schon ganz schön in die Knie.
Eine Rute die alles in sich vereint habe ich leider noch nicht gefunden, wäre ja fast so etwas wie eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau.|bigeyes 
Falls hier jemand so eine kennen sollte - würde mich Erfahrungen oder Vorschläge freuen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*



Bluefish&Seatrout schrieb:


> Ist ne Shimano Antares 3,30 H.


Thx, hatte ich nicht erkannt, die rotbraune.



> Eine Rute die alles in sich vereint habe ich leider noch nicht gefunden, wäre ja fast so etwas wie eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau.|bigeyes
> Falls hier jemand so eine kennen sollte - würde mich Erfahrungen oder Vorschläge freuen.


Evtl. kenne (und hab ich die ) - mit viel größerer Spannbreite als gemeinhin, muß aber lieber erstmal die nächste Forellenfrühjahrssaison abwarten, ob mit mehr Geflechtfischerei und dem aktuellen Modell der optimale Eindruck bleibt.


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Zitat von Bluefish&Seatrout


> Ansonsten verwende ich mit leichteren Ködern die Balzer Seatrout MX 9. Die ist im Drill super, aber mit einem 25 g Snaps geht sie schon ganz schön in die Knie.


Ich selber fische die BALZER Magna Matrix Seatrout MX9 und kann sagen, daß diese Rutte alles andere als in die Knie geht! #6
30 gr. Snaps gehen ab wie Schmitt`s Katze! #6 Das WG ist ja von 20 - 45 gr. geradezu ideal um solche Köder auf Weite zu bringen. Und die Aktion ist auch absolut top. Hänge mal ein paar Bilder an, wo man das recht gut erkennt. #6


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Zitat von Bluefish&Seatrout
> 
> Ich selber fische die BALZER Magna Matrix Seatrout MX9 und kann sagen, daß diese Rutte alles andere als in die Knie geht! #6
> 30 gr. Snaps gehen ab wie Schmitt`s Katze! #6 Das WG ist ja von 20 - 45 gr. geradezu ideal um solche Köder auf Weite zu bringen. Und die Aktion ist auch absolut top. Hänge mal ein paar Bilder an, wo man das recht gut erkennt. #6


 
Hallo Mefohunter,

tolle Bilder. Wie gesagt, im Drill ist die MX9 echt Spitze. Das WG angegeben mit 10-45 ist ja recht weit gefasst aber m. M. eher im unteren Spektrum angesiedelt. Da ich oftmals den Wind im Rücken habe erreiche ich Wurfweiten um die 100m. Häufig herrscht auch noch eine entsprechende Strömung und mit einem 25g Snaps dran ist sie mir *persönlich* zu weich in der Spitze.#c
Mit der Antares komme ich gut 10m weiter (nachgemessen)und das Feeling ist dann echt super. Übrigens erwische ich die meisten ganz weit draußen, oft nach kurzem Kurbeln!
Werde jetzt mal als Alternative mal wieder meine Balzer Magna Dorschspinn (3,15 WG 30-95 einsetzen. Ist viel weicher als die Antares und wirft genauso weit!! Irgendwie will man sein teures Zeug ja auch einsetzen, nach dem Motto je teurer desto besser, muß aber nicht unbedingt geeigneter sein!#d
Vielleicht habe ich in Kürze ja Gelegenheit von meinen Erfahrungen zu berichten.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Ich selber fische die BALZER Magna Matrix Seatrout MX9


Es gibt auf jeden Fall 2 verschiedene Bauversionen der Rute, die sich im Griff und evtl. mehr unterscheiden. Blankveränderungen sind eigentlich an der Tagesordnung, bei Großserienruten in größeren Sprüngen.


----------



## fischlandmefo (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Zitat von Bluefish&Seatrout
> 
> Ich selber fische die BALZER Magna Matrix Seatrout MX9 und kann sagen, daß diese Rutte alles andere als in die Knie geht! #6
> 30 gr. Snaps gehen ab wie Schmitt`s Katze! #6 Das WG ist ja von 20 - 45 gr. geradezu ideal um solche Köder auf Weite zu bringen. Und die Aktion ist auch absolut top. Hänge mal ein paar Bilder an, wo man das recht gut erkennt. #6


                                                                                                                                                                  Super geile Bilder, kriegt man gleich kribbelige Finger!!!! Aber findet ihr nicht auch das die Rute ganz schön Speck auf dem Blank hat.Ich hab's gern etwas leichter da hat man auch nach vielen Stunden noch Lust zum weitermachen.Ich spreche da aus Erfarung!!!Habe einige Modelle ausprobiert und bin jetzt bei der DAIWA Shogun Advanced gelandet,meine absolute Traumrute,nicht ganz billig aber absolut geil....!!!!:l


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Super geile Bilder, kriegt man gleich kribbelige Finger!!!! Aber findet ihr nicht auch das die Rute ganz schön Speck auf dem Blank hat.Ich hab's gern etwas leichter da hat man auch nach vielen Stunden noch Lust zum weitermachen.Ich spreche da aus Erfarung!!!Habe einige Modelle ausprobiert und bin jetzt bei der DAIWA Shogun Advanced gelandet,meine absolute Traumrute,nicht ganz billig aber absolut geil....!!!!:l


 
DITO, ist auch meine absolute traumrute...
einigen wird sie zu weich sein, mir gefällt die rute zusammen mit ner 3000ér infinty und ner 0,06ér zoom 7 sehr gut.
wurfweite und drillverhalten sind für meinen geschmack absolut perfekt und die rute liegt sehr geil in der hand...

grüße

mirco


----------



## TEAM-F.P.Lübeck (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Das kann ich nur zustimmen!!!
Ich fische selber auch die Shogun in 3,20m....dazu eine 3000 IQ mit ner 6er Zoom 7....ist echt der Hammer.....hatte noch keine bessere Kombo in der Hand...


----------



## fischlandmefo (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*



Boot angler schrieb:


> DITO, ist auch meine absolute traumrute...
> einigen wird sie zu weich sein, mir gefällt die rute zusammen mit ner 3000ér infinty und ner 0,06ér zoom 7 sehr gut.
> wurfweite und drillverhalten sind für meinen geschmack absolut perfekt und die rute liegt sehr geil in der hand...
> 
> ...


Ich finde das drillen mit dieser Rute absolut geil und auch Siberbarren von 4-6kg :vik:waren mit diesem Teil kein Problem!!!!Was ich allerdings überlege ist die Rollengröße ,habe da eine Shimano Twinpower 5000 angebaut,hatte manchmal leise bedenken das die vielleicht eine Nummer zu groß ist???Die  Rolle ist wirklich Top aber im Board liest man meistens nur von 3000-4000er Rollen!?Ob sich die Größe auch auf die Wurfweite auswirkt???Habe damals die Rolle gekauft wegen dem schön großen Spulendurchmesser!!!;+


----------



## DDK (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Tach, 
wollte morgen nach Rügen zum Mefo Angel jetzt sehe ich ihr im Forum das die Schonzeit bis 15 gehen soll, bei mir auf der Angelkarte steht bis 31.12.
Was soll das den?


----------



## xfishbonex (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*



DDK schrieb:


> Tach,
> wollte morgen nach Rügen zum Mefo Angel jetzt sehe ich ihr im Forum das die Schonzeit bis 15 gehen soll, bei mir auf der Angelkarte steht bis 31.12.
> Was soll das den?


:gkuckst du hier :g
http://www.meerforelle-und-mehr.de/ lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*



DDK schrieb:


> Tach,
> wollte morgen nach Rügen zum Mefo Angel jetzt sehe ich ihr im Forum das die Schonzeit bis 15 gehen soll, bei mir auf der Angelkarte steht bis 31.12.
> Was soll das den?


:m*Mecklenburg Vorpommern* *(Stand November 2007) *
*Mindesmaß 45cm (Lachs: 60cm)*
*Schonzeit vom 15.September bis zum 14. Dezember (Lachs ebenfalls*​:g


----------



## DDK (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Vielen Dank für die promte Antwort,
Das ist ja ganz toll #q:c ich kann jetzt meine geschmierten Stullen zuhause essen.


----------



## itze (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Hallo zusammen,

hier nochmal ein RutenTipp:

Guideline WTR 3,30m oder auch 2,85m. Damit sollte man einen super Kompromiss aus Kraft und Geschmeidigkeit gefunden haben... 
Kostet zwar ne Mark, macht aber dafür odendlich Spaß...

Gruß, itze


----------



## C..pHunter (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Moinsen....

War heute in Weißenhaus unterwegs.
Konnte zur Dämmerung noch ne blanke 45er ergattern. Das ärgerliche war, das sie sich den Drilling volles Rohr durchs Auge in den Kopf gehämmert hat.#q Köder war nen Stripper.
Waren auch noch zwei Leute mit nem Belly draußen die ganz gut Dorsch gezogen haben...

Gruß,

Dennis


----------



## fischlandmefo (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*



itze schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier nochmal ein RutenTipp:
> 
> ...


Hallo, hab gerade mal die Rute gegoogelt habe da aber nichts auf deutsch gefunden....?Hast du vielleicht einen Tipp für mich wo ich mir das Teil mal genauer ansehen kann???Hab immer Interesse an neuen Sachen.Wäre Dir sehr dankbar|rolleyes!!!!Gruß vom Fischland.


----------



## itze (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Hallo,

ist nicht ganz so einfach an die Rute zu kommen, http://www.meerforellenkueste.com hatte sie glaub ich mal im Programm. Mit viel Glück bei ebay oder halt in Schweden und Dänemark 
z.B.: http://www.cykelochfiskecenter.se/fiske/category_61/product_1401.html.

Ein Kumpel von mir hat die Rute und das Ding ist echt ein Traum #6 
Als wir letztes Jahr zusammen mit unserem Rutenbauer in der Ostsee standen würde er mit seiner Hardy ganz schön neidisch...

Ich selber fische eine AHF Leitner mit 10-60g WG. Hört sich viel an, ist aber butterweich. Die war absolut top nur im Handteil etwas kurz. Letztes Jahr habe ich sie im Origialzustand gefischt und nun bau sie grade um, da sie mir mit knapp 2,80m doch etwas zu kurz ist. So versuche ich mir meine eigene "Traum-Mefo-Rute" zu bauen... 

Aber gut zurück zur Guideline, das Teil ist echt top!!! 

Viele Grüße,
itze


----------



## Waveman (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Konnte heute in Sierksdorf ne blanke 45iger verhaften. Biss kam am späten Vormittag, c.a. 5-6 Meter vor mir, auf einen selbst lackierten Stripper ... das war auch mal wieder nötig ...
Greetz waveman


----------



## Thomas090883 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*



Waveman schrieb:


> Konnte heute in Sierksdorf ne blanke 45iger verhaften. Biss kam am späten Vormittag, c.a. 5-6 Meter vor mir, auf einen selbst lackierten Stripper ... das war auch mal wieder nötig ...
> Greetz waveman


Sauber , echt schöner Fisch Petri Heil. Werd am WE vielleicht auch mal wieder hin dort...... ist ja eigentlich n schöner Strandabschnitt dort, nur leider in der "Haupsaison" völlig überlaufen.

Achso warst mit Belly draußen???

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Waveman (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Hi Thomas, 
war heute ohne Belly unterwegs, wollte mal wieder gezielt auf Mefo los. Wenn ich erstmal im Belly sitze, fische meisten doch wieder auf Leos ...
Gruß Stefan


----------



## pohlk (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

@ Waveman

Und genau aus diesem Grunde werde ich am Sonntag lieber eine Zweitrute mitnehmen, die zu 100% nur in ca 1,5- 2 m Wassertiefe rumdümpelt....

Ich kenn das Spiel auch zu genüge, wenn erstmal der erste dorsch am Haken hängt, ist der Blinker eh nur überm Grund anzutreffen


----------



## Hölzer (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Schade das wir nicht zusammen los können...:c


----------



## Borstenwurm (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Moin Moin !#h

Ich wollte morgen an die Apenrader Bucht auf Mefos !

Alleine angeln macht auch keinen Spaß!

Wer hat Zeit und Lust?|bla:

Gruß Borstenwurm:z:z:z


----------



## Borstenwurm (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Ich muss wohl morgen doch alleine los!

Schaaaade !

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Borstenwurm (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Ich war heute in der Apenrader Bucht sowie Alsen Sund unterwegs.|bla:

Bei Varnaes Hoved habe ich mich ca. 4 Stunden aufgehalten. Kein Biss, kein Anfasser,kein Nachläufer > absolut tote Hose!

Das Wetter war zwar super, aber bei den anderen Anglern hat sich auch nichts getan.|uhoh:

Nach 2 Stunden in Oster Snögbaek ( Alsensund) habe ich auch diesen Platz ohne Kontakt verlassen.

Blinker, Fliege, Küstenwobbler! Nichts ging heute !|kopfkrat

Morgen fahre ich mit 2 Kollegen an die Flensburger Förde, mal sehen ob was geht.#6

Gruß Borstenwurm:z:z:z


----------



## Zacharias Zander (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Wer: der baron und Seesternede
Wo: Fehmarn/Katharinenhof
Wann: 16.12.07    8-13 Uhr
Köder: Snaps,Stripper und Spöket
Wind: 2-3 aus NO
Fänge: der Baron Schneider, Seesternede 2 Mefos 42 & 44 cm



Ich konnte leider wegen einer Grippe nicht mitfahren,aber nächste Woche wird wieder angegriffen!!!!!!!!
Anhang anzeigen 72574


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Wer: alex und ich
Wo: sierksdorf
Wann: 16.12.07 14-16.30Uhr
Köder: Snaps,Stripper und Spöket
Wind: 2 aus n nw
Fänge: leider hatte ich nur einen leo von etwas über 50, kam auch bei anderen soweit ich gesehen habe nix an silber raus...

Schade 

ps: petri zu den silberlingen


----------



## Watfischer84 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

War heut mit Blechbüksentaucher unterwegs.

zurück vom Strand,und was sollich sagen... Ich habs geschafft... 
Konnte heute meine erste silberne Schönheit mit der Fliegenflietze überlisten |supergri:g
War zwar "nur" ne kleine aber dat is mir wurscht. War eine von diesen Luftakrobaten, mehr aus demm wasser als unter. Man das hat richtig spass gebracht. Grins mir hier grad voll ein ab 

Wir haben den Platz gewechselt und beim ersten wurf...Zack! Keine 10m vor der Rutenspitze. 

Haben es dann später nochmal kurz an nem anderen Strand verucht, aber da hatten wir leider kein Glück. 
Während ich dort mit nem Forumsmitglied ein weniggefachsimpelt hab (Moin Jan), den ich heut, bzw. gestern dort kennen gelernt habe bekam Timm eine ans Band,die er aber nach 2 sek wieder verlohr. 
Ich habe später dann leider auch noch einen Biss vergeigt, aber dass war dann auch schon egal. 
War ein sehr gelungener Tag, und ich bin nu richtig heiß geworden #6 







Ihre großen schwestern wollte sie allerdings nicht vorbei schicken.


----------



## Byron (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Moin moin........
Seit Samstag ist in MV die Mefo wieder frei, nicht so lustig war das ich Sa und So noch arbeiten mußte und erst heute in meinen wohl verdienten Urlaub gehen konnte.
Punkt 12 Uhr beim Kumpel aufgeschlagen und ab Richtung Küste, dort angekommen, schnell angeplünt.......und nun das
:e Watjacke samt Blinker, die ich gestern da natürlich schon verstaut hatte, vergessen!! :e Dem Kollegen noch viel Erfolg gewünscht und schnell nach Hause. Noch nie kam mir der Verkehr in Wismar so zähflüssig vor wie heute. 1 Stunde später, endlich wieder an der Ostsee, angezogen und runter zum Strand. Hmm....er ist schon ca. 1km nach rechts gewandert, aber ich hielt es nicht mehr aus, kann ihm ja im Wasser hinterher....also rein! 20 - 30 Würfe später....Biss...man das ging ja fix....einmal die silberne Flanke an der Wasseroberfläche blitzen gesehen dann folgten nur noch Fluchten Richtung Grund,
scheint wohl eine größere zu sein. Seltsam war nur, das sie keine Schnur genommen hat und sich relativ leicht heranführen ließ. So kam es wie es kommen mußte und sie drehte vor dem Kescher richtig auf....kurze Zeit später, erster Kescherversuch...drin, aber nur 2 Sekunden, es passierte was ich noch nie erlebt hatte, sie ist wieder rausgesprungen |uhoh:!
Die Schnur war schlaff....................aber sie war noch dran. Beim 2. keschern ging alles glatt und genau 70 cm Ostseesilber waren eingenetzt :q:q!!
Was für ein Saisonauftakt :vik:!


----------



## MeerforelleHRO (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

glückwunsch wo warst du denn unterwegs Gruss André


----------



## HD4ever (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*



Byron schrieb:


> Was für ein Saisonauftakt :vik:!




In der Tat !!! #6 Glückwunsch !!!


----------



## Horndorsch (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

#6Feiner Fisch. Besser kann ein Saisonstart kaum sein.

Fettes Petri aus FL!!


----------



## Fischbox (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Toller Auftakt und ein sehr schöner Fisch#6 *Ein fettes Petri*


Ich denke eine 70er pro Saisom steht jedem zu, damit ist ist Deine Saison ja eigentlich auch schon wieder zu Ende, oder


----------



## xfishbonex (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

dazu sage ich nur petri heil was für ein geiler fisch greife samstag an :vik:lg andre


----------



## Watfischer84 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Petri Byron. Feiner Fisch #6


----------



## donlotis (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Hallo Byron,

na, da postest Du doch wieder Fotos, entgegen vorheriger Ankündigungen...
Wir danken Dir dafür, schöne Forelle #6

Gruß donlotis


----------



## fischlandmefo (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Super Silbernacken!!!Was hatte sie denn zum fressen gern???      Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem geilen Saisonauftakt!!!#6


----------



## Meerforellenfan (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

was solls ich schreib den tröd jetzt voll

was für ein hammerweihnachtsbraten Byron

dickes petri zu dem klasse fisch


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> was solls ich schreib den tröd jetzt voll




Kannst du ohne Bedenken #h
Dafür gibts ja noch den.


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Dickes Petri!

Toller Fisch!


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Geilomat!!!

Glückwunsch!


Uli


----------



## Marc aus HH (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

glückwunsch, scheint ja wieder loszugehen =)


----------



## Schutenpiet (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

#rWas für´n schöner Fisch

Dickes Petri Heil

Peter


----------



## Marcus van K (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Hallo Leute......

auch n Petri von mir Basti, das ist wirklich n Auftakt erster Sahne

Hier mal meine Bilanz der Woche.........

Montag, einen Aussteiger und einen Nachläufer.

Dienstag, 3 Nachläufer miteinmal. Also 3 Mefos schwammen zusammen dem Blinker hinterher konnte leider keine Überzeugen und bei dem Wurf in Fluchtrichtung der 3 zog ein ganzer Schwarm von Grönländern von der Menge 20 Stück (plus minus 5) an mir, in 10 Meter entfernung vorbei, wie in dem Video von den Dänen.............. DER HAMMER WIRKLICH 

Mittwoch, Eine Mefo Gelandet von 51 und einen Dorsch von 60cm gegen Mittag (siehe Bild unten)

Donnerstag, eine Mefo von ca 35 zurück im Wasser und eine Maßige, jetzt zu Hause auf Eis.


Als denne................ #g


----------



## fischlandmefo (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*



Marcus van K schrieb:


> Hallo Leute......
> 
> auch n Petri von mir Basti, das ist wirklich n Auftakt erster Sahne
> 
> ...


Glückwunsch,was hast Du denn für'n Blinker gebadet???Hab gestern mal bei uns auf dem Fischland angetestet leider noch nix.Ich habe bei den Fischern aber schöne Forellen in den Kisten gesehen,nur beissen wollten sie nicht|gr:!!


----------



## Dr. Komix (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Petri Marcus,

werde im Januar angreifen, dann werde ich mich melden.
Ein Belly ist auch am start.
Frohe Weihnachten, guten Rutsch und viele Mefos für´s nächste Jahr.

Maciek


----------



## scandifan (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Glückwunsch an Byron #6

Super Auftakt, besser gehts wohl kaum #6

Bin am 27. und 28.12.07 oben ... vieleicht trifft man sich...

Gruß an Alle und Frohe Weihnachten

 von scandifan


----------



## Borstenwurm (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Moin Moin !

Letztes WE waren wir zu dritt an der Flensburger Innenförde bei Meierwik(Quellental).

Wir haben  ca. 5 Stunden gefischt und ausser einem Nachläufer konnten wir keine Fische ausmachen.

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Fischbox (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Ich war heute bei lausigen Temperaturen von -1°C in WH. 
Es hat gelohnt. 

Wenn überhaupt Wind dann aus südlichen Richtungen. Absolut klares und sehr niedriges Wasser(4,5°C).

5 mal Leo von 50 -62cm auf Snaps 30 Gramm

und 1mal Mefo blitzeblank 74cm 4,3 kg auf weißen Hakuma Dicksild in Eigendesign


----------



## Borstenwurm (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Toller Fisch !!!

Da kann man ja fast neidisch werden!

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## me_fo (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Super Fisch #6
und gibt es ein besseres Weihnachtsgeschenk ?!

Gruuuß


----------



## AlBundy (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Sauber Thomas, da hattest du wirklich GUT LACHEN ... :m

Petri an alle glücklichen Fänger die dem Wetter trotzen!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

@ Fischbox

Super dickes Petri von mir!!!


----------



## scandifan (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Moin Fischbox ,

#6#6Glückwunsch zum erfolgreichen Angeltag#6#6
....vor allem natürlich zur netten Mefo :vik:
So isses halt , auch bei lausigen Temperaturen sollte man sich hinterm warmen Ofen hervortrauen 

Gruß an Alle  von scandifan


----------



## Frühaufsteher (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Moin Fischbox,
ein dickes petri#6 zu Deiner schönen Forelle, ich bin richtig neidisch, obwohl meine 74cm vor 2 Jahren auch genau so auf diesem Stein gelegen.


----------



## SundRäuber (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

*Datum*: 23.12.2007

*Ort *:Ostküste Fehmarn

*Zeit *: 12.30Uhr - 16.30Uhr

*Köder* : Wobbler gepimpt ;-)

*Fänge* : Mefo 1 Stk Aussteiger , Dorsch 2 Stk (76cm 4,8kg & 54cm  verhaftet und einen wieder relaesed zum wachsen

Nachdem ich mir dann mal ne neue KüstenSpinnCombo gegönnt habe ( bisher Zebco Master Seatrout + Shimano Technium Fa 4000 ), schließlich  soll das  Geld ja wieder  der Wirtschaft zu Gute  kommen , musste die  Fennwick Iron Feather II + Twinpower FB 4000 ja nun auch mal getestet werden . 1 Woche  stand die Combo nun zuhause und es juckte mir gewaltig in den Fingern also auf nach  Fehmarn . Naja das Wetter bot eine einzige Waschküche....Nebel  Nebel  und noch mehr Nebel  aber da kann man keine Rücksicht drauf nehmen wenn man denn schon mal frei hat . So die  ersten paar Würfe eher zaghaft  wegen neuer Schnur etc...aber dann mal richtig mit Power raus den Wobler und die Combo  hat mir das erfüllt was ich mir erhofft habe ...Power  und Weite  absolut  genial. und nach dem 5. Wurf  ruckelt und zuckelt es schon in der Rute ...da kam dann Dorsch Nr. 1 an Land...54 cm..   . Das ging ja gut los....kleines Stück weiter ...kurzes  stubsen am Wobbler....Spinnstop.....bumm ....hängt......allerdings  nur etwa 10-15Meter .... und dann verabschiedete  sich das Silber....#q ...dann passierte  erstmal nix weiter ...und  am Strand kam mir der erste Anglerkollege entgegen ...mit 3 schönen Dorschen und 1 Mefo... nach kurzem Plausch ging  ich paar Meter weiter wieder ins Wasser und  der 3 Wurf brachte dann kurz vor meinen Füßen den Knaller zwischen den Steinen .Ein schöner Dorsch nach kräftigem Drill am feinen Gerät. Da mein Fischgalgen diese Art von Masse wohl nicht getragen hätte...gings erstmal mit dem anderen Anglerkollegen zurück zum Auto ....Fische versorgen... tja  da  es nun langsam dunkel wurde  noch mal schnell ans  Wasser noch paar Würfe  gemacht...1 Dorsch  wollte dann auch noch mal richtig Luft schnuppern.. und der hatte  wohl auch das  Mindestmaß  überschritten...aber in anbetracht  meines kapitalen Spinndorsches aus dem Auto ..durfte  der kleine ne  Runde weiter schwimmen .


----------



## Fischbox (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Donnerwetter|bigeyes Was für ein Trümmer von Küstendorsch. Der passt ja gar nicht mehr in die Kuchenform.....#6


----------



## Robi Hobi (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

HO HO HO...
Bin gestern mit meinem Schlitten zurück aus Rügen geschlittert.

Am Freitag hatte ich nach einem galanten Pendelwurf in 50cm tiefem Wasser eine MeFo von 65cm.:vik:
Als Appetitshappen verspeiste sie einen rot/schwarzen Snap´s!
Kurz zuvor hatte ich noch nen schönene Dorsch.|supergri
Sonst war nicht viel los.
Sonntag konnte mein Kumpel noch ne Kleine von 46cm überlisten, welche das Weihnachtsfest noch erleben darf.

Ansonsten, allen Boardie´s ein gesegnetes Fest und nen guten Rutsch!!!|wavey:


----------



## fischlandmefo (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*



Robi Hobi schrieb:


> HO HO HO...
> Bin gestern mit meinem Schlitten zurück aus Rügen geschlittert.
> 
> Am Freitag hatte ich nach einem galanten Pendelwurf in 50cm tiefem Wasser eine MeFo von 65cm.:vik:
> ...


Super,Petri!!!Das sieht ja fast nach meiner Lieblingsstelle auf Rügen aus?!Da ist meistens was zu holen!!!:g|supergri:vik:.Weiter so!!!Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Schutenpiet (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Dickes Petri zum Silberling

Peter


----------



## MefoProf (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Petri an alle!

Hier kommt ja ein super Fisch nach dem anderen zu Tage |supergri. Hier ist zur Zeit absolut tote Hose. Ich war bei guten Bedingungen schon einige Male los und hab nicht einen einzigen Fisch bemerkt. #d
Hab auf den dänische Seiten gelesen, dass es auch rund um Als und in Südjütland genauso tot ist. Kein Ahnung wieso, aber so langsam bekomme ich den Verdacht dass die Fische alle nach Süden gezogen sind.

Hab sogar aus lauter Verzweiflung schon ne Nachtschicht eingelegt, leider auch ohne einen einzigen Kontakt..


----------



## itze (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Hallo und frohe Weihnachten zusammen!

Ein Kumpel und ich waren für drei Tage an der Flensburger Förde. Resultat waren zwei Schneidertage und ein guter. Entscheidend war anscheinend die eingelegte Nachtschicht hier konnte Stefan 3 Dorsche und 4 (in Worten vier) Mefos verhaften. Alle um die 45 cm. Ich fing 5 Dorsche und eine 50iger Mefo. 

Das war ech ein Erlebnis! Die Ringe sind uns regelmäßig zugefrohren und durch das Mondlicht war es fast taghell...

Viele Grüße und ein fettes Petri für die dicken Silberbarren, 
Thomas


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

War am 22.12. mit Dario16 (Frank #h) an der Wisnarer Bucht unterwegs. Der erste Fischkontakt kam um 11:50 Uhr und endete mit der Landung eines 62-er Dorsches. Gegen 15:45 Uhr spielte plötzlich mein Handy verrückt. Dauervibration. #d  Gleichzeitig bekam ich einen heftigen Biß. Die Gegenwehr war sehr stark. Leider stieg der Fisch knapp 5m vor mir aus. Das silberne Schuppenkleid blitzte nochmal kurz auf und weg war die Mefo. Ich schätzte den Fisch auf 65 - 70cm.   Mein Handy meldete immer noch Dauervibratin. Ich also das Ding genommen und stellte fest, das es feucht geworden war. Und das in meiner "wasserdichten" Innentasche der Watjacke! #d:c  Leider passierte auch Fischmäßig nichts mehr, so das wir gegen 16:15 Uhr den Törn beendeten. Dennoch behielten wir ein paar schöne Momente des Tages in Erinnerung!

Eigentlich wollte ich noch ein paar Bilder anhängen, aber da klemmt es mal wiiiiieeeder!!! #d Wenn jemand helfen kann (möchte), dann bitte E-Mail an mich. Ich schicke dann die Bilder rüber. Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## SundRäuber (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

*Wann *:25.12.2007

*Wo *: Westseite Fehmarn  , später WH

*Wind* : SO

*Fänge* : 1 Dorsch 56 cm , 1 Mefo xx cm released

Da meine bessere Hälfte meinetwegen  den Angelschein gemacht hat  und nun auch zu Weihnachten Ihre  eigene Combo bekommen hat (Balzer Diabolo IV , Ryobi Zauber 4000), gab es nen guten Grund an die Küste zu fahren . Kurz nach 10 Uhr  angekommen an der Ostseite Fehmarn's  nur braune Brühe  und Wind anlandig. Also  ab auf die Westseite  der Insel . Dort war  bis 13 Uhr nix zu holen und wir entschieden uns bei den Windverhältnissen für einen Wechsel nach WH .

Sind dann hoch bis zur Steilküste , bisher 1 Biss  aber leider nicht zu verwerten . Kurz  rum um die Ecke ... wieder Biss ,,,bis  5 m  vor die Füsse  dann sah man nur noch ein silbernes Blitzen und ganz langsam  schwamm Sie  von dannen. Kurz darauf  wieder  Biss... und was  folgte war der OstseeLeo. Nachdem mein Frau dann Wassereinbruch vermeldet hatte  ging es langsam aber sicher wieder Richtung  Parkplatz. Die ersten Brandungsangler  hatten auch schon Ihr Gerät aufgebaut. Fix an denen vorbei  und noch kurz paar Würfe gemacht und siehe da in der Dämmerung  gab's dann doch noch Silber. Objektiv betrachtet  hatte Sie nicht das erforderliche Mindestmaß daher erübrigte sich für mich das anlegen des Maßbandes  und Sie darf nun weiter wachsen. Alles in allem ein schöner 1. Weihnachtstag.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Wer : der Baron und Ich

Wann : 29.12.07   8 - 14 Uhr

Wo : Fehmarn/Teichhof

Wind : 4-5 Bft aus S/W

Köder : weisse 20 und 25g Snaps

Fänge : der Baron: 2 Mefos 47 u. 50cm , Ich: 1 Mefo 44cm


Wir haben beide noch jeweils eine Mefo kurz vorm Kescher durch ausschlitzen verloren,das hätte gestern echt mal wieder eine wahre Sternstunde werden können...
Aber das war auch so eine gelungender Jahresabschluss 2007:g


P.S   Ich wünsch allen Mefoverrückten einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und natürlich viele dicke Mefos fürs Frühjahr 08!!!!



Anhang anzeigen 73304


Anhang anzeigen 73305


Anhang anzeigen 73306


Anhang anzeigen 73307


----------



## Robi Hobi (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

#r

Den Jahresabschluß kann man sich wirklich nicht besser aussuchen!!!

Ansonsten Fischlandmefo, den Silberling hatte ich weiter Nordwestlich!:q
Im Januar komm ich bestimmt mal wieder auf die Insel.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.

Guten Rutsch an alle Verrückten!|wavey:|wavey:

#g#g#g#g#g


----------



## Aalsucher (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Hallo Beckmann,kannst Du mir mal sagen ,wie man hier Bilder reinstellen kann.Wäre echt nett...
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Aalsucher (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Hi Ihr Mefo-Jäger,
es ist vollbracht.Mein erster Silberbarren ist raus.Ich hatte einen tollen Tag in Dahme.Hab da tolle Leute kennen gelernt.(,,Danke noch mal Micha")Gebissen hat sie auf einen rot-schwarzen Falk Fish.Sie ist 49cm und ist 1,1Kg schwer.Allen Jägern einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches 2008......!
Gruß von Stefan aus Stade


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Ein herzliches Petri! Das wird dich nicht mehr loslassen.


----------



## fischfaenger (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

moin moin, 
nach drei oder vier Schneidertagen hat es gestern für mich in der Flensburger Förde wieder geklappt. Hatte 2 blanke 46ziger Mefos auf weißgelben Spöket und weißen Bossblinker. Habe mich gefreut, da ich erst im Oktober mit der Mefoangelei begonnen habe...


----------



## de Mischi (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*



Aalsucher schrieb:


> Hi Ihr Mefo-Jäger,
> es ist vollbracht.Mein erster Silberbarren ist raus.Ich hatte einen tollen Tag in Dahme.Hab da tolle Leute kennen gelernt.(,,Danke noch mal Micha")Gebissen hat sie auf einen rot-schwarzen Falk Fish.Sie ist 49cm und ist 1,1Kg schwer.Allen Jägern einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches 2008......!
> Gruß von Stefan aus Stade



Moin! 
Und hier mal das dazugehörige Bild der Forelle. 
Die anderen/größeren Bilder schick ich dir, sobald ich deine e-Mail Adresse habe. 

#h


----------



## Nachtangler1959 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Moin!
Habe gestern ebenfalls in Dahme meine erste Mefo geangelt. Sie ist 50 cm. Gruß an Stefan aus Stade , bist ein netter Kerl ! 
Allen baardis einen guten Rutsch und Petri Heil
Torsten aus Wahlstedt


----------



## me_fo (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

Tolle Fische, super Abschluss!

Ich war gestern noch in der Eckerförder Bucht und hatte einen kurzen wahnsinns Drill.
Nach einem guten Wurf und ca. 10m reinholen hatte ich einen höllischen Biss. Es kam mir vor, als wenn mir die Rute förmlich aus der Hand gerissen wurde.
Dann eine rasante Flucht mit ein paar Sprüngen und Saltos und weg war sie. :c

Ich schätze sie auf Ü60.

Insgesamt war 2007 mal wieder ein echtes Mefo-Jahr, mit guten Fischen und viel Spaß an der Rute.

Ich wünsche allen viel Petri Heil für 2008.


----------



## xfishbonex (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2007*

man o man da bin ich 9 tage in urlaub gewesen und was passiert ihr habt ja schöne fische gefangen ich werde nächsten donnerstag angreifen vielleicht bekomme ich ja auch meine erste mefo im jahr 2008 :vik:

an alle mefo jäger ein fettes petri zu den tollen fischen lg andre


----------

